# Where to find TOP quality DIY concentrate flavours, available in SA?



## Ettiene (22/6/16)

WHERE TO FIND TOP QUALITY DIY CONSENTRATED FLAVORS IN SA??


----------



## stevie g (22/6/16)

Consentrated?. 

There are many sources amongst them are

Sir vape 
Sky-blue
Valley v
Blk vapor
Etc.

Look on the vendors sub section. 

AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL THE BEST.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ettiene (22/6/16)

Thank you for your reply 
I will most definitely 
check them out


----------



## Spydro (22/6/16)

If any of you do a group buy from this side of the pond the best of the best concentrates come from Nude Nicotine. Made/extracted in house to the highest certified lab standards in the US. Not a long list of them, but some really great/safe concentrates FWIW.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Ettiene (22/6/16)

That sounds really graet.
I will most definitely look in to that.
Thank you kindly.


----------



## MrSoomar (22/6/16)

Ettiene said:


> WHERE TO FIND TOP QUALITY DIY CONSENTRATED FLAVORS IN SA??


Try @flavRvape these guys have a wide range and Also mix for u, ive had a good experience of diy from them


----------



## Silver (22/6/16)

Ettiene said:


> WHERE TO FIND TOP QUALITY DIY CONSENTRATED FLAVORS IN SA??



Hi @Ettiene 
I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum so the vendors can reply directly here if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/6/16)

We carry FlavourArt and Inawera currently. More to come.

https://e-cig.co.za


----------



## zadiac (26/6/16)

Spydro said:


> If any of you do a group buy from this side of the pond the best of the best concentrates come from Nude Nicotine. Made/extracted in house to the highest certified lab standards in the US. Not a long list of them, but some really great/safe concentrates FWIW.



Thanks for the info @Spydro . Will go have a look.


----------



## Andre (26/6/16)

With concentrates you have two paths imho:

Stay with the well known brands (e.g. The Flavour Apprenctice [TFA], Capella [CAP], Inawera [INW), Flavor West [FW], Flavour Art [FA], Flavorah [FLV] or LorAnn [LA]], of which TFA and FA are probably the most widely available in South Africa. The advantages of this approach are: (a) You will have a lot of information and recipes available, making it far easier to get into DIY successfully. (b) These brands are made by big companies, which go a long way to ensure safety. Disadvantage is that these concentrates are normally more expensive.
Go with the locally made brands. Advantage is in price. Disadvantage is lack of information, which might require a lot more experimentation to get it right, and maybe some questions as to safety.
For path 1 you have the following vendors (that I can think of right now):
www.valleyvapour.co.za - probably the widest selection at the moment, but more expensive although the more you buy the cheaper it gets. One of the few that has larger quantities available. Stocks TFA, CAP, FA, FW, LA, FLV and INW. @drew on the forum.
www.blckvapour.co.za - most affordable and the selection is growing by the day. Stocks TFA, CAP, FA, FW and INW. @Richio on the forum.
www.flavrvape.co.za/ - price in between the two mentioned above and a growing selection. Stocks TFA, CAP, FA, FW, LA and INW. @RoRy13 on the forum.
www.fogmachine.co.za - mid price range, good selection of TFA, small selection of FA. @Fogmachine on the forum.
www.noonclouds.co.za - low price range, small selection of TFA and CAP. @Morne on the forum.
www.sirvape.co.za - recently joined this market, stocks only TFA, but a good selection, in the higher price bracket. @Sir Vape on the forum.
www.e-cig.co.za - new kid on the block, good selection, in the higher price bracket. Stocks FA and INW. @YeOldeOke on the forum.
www.e-liquid-concentrates.co.za - good selection, best prices. Stocks TFA, CAP, FA and FW. @Momo121 on the forum.
www.atmosfear.co.za - great pricing, selling in 20 ml quantities (most sell in 10 ml). Stocks onlyTFA atm.
www.carlossconcoctions.co.za - good pricing, selling in 10 ml quantities. Stocks TFA, CAP, FA, FW and FLV. Reasonable selection of TFA, small choice on the others. Also has pre-mixes.​For path 2:
www.clyrolinx.co.za/
www.piratesgrog.co.za
www.vapourmountain.co.za
www.eciggies.co.za
www.vapeowave.co.za​
All the best with your DIY journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Skinndeep (28/6/16)

Who has concentrates bigger than 10mls?


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Skinndeep said:


> Who has concentrates bigger than 10mls?


Valley Vapour sells bulk concentrates - 30/50/100 mls. https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/bulk-flavour-concentrates/


----------



## Skinndeep (28/6/16)

Andre said:


> Valley Vapour sells bulk concentrates - 30/50/100 mls. https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/bulk-flavour-concentrates/


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (6/7/16)

Andre said:


> With concentrates you have two paths imho:
> 
> Stay with the well known brands (e.g. The Flavour Apprenctice [TFA], Capella [CAP], Inawera [INW), Flavor West [FW], Flavour Art [FA], Flavorah [FLV] or LorAnn [LA]], of which TFA and FA are probably the most widely available in South Africa. The advantages of this approach are: (a) You will have a lot of information and recipes available, making it far easier to get into DIY successfully. (b) These brands are made by big companies, which go a long way to ensure safety. Disadvantage is that these concentrates are normally more expensive.
> Go with the locally made brands. Advantage is in price. Disadvantage is lack of information, which might require a lot more experimentation to get it right, and maybe some questions as to safety.
> ...




Don't want to step on toes here, nor do I want to start a fight... 
From a "cover your ass" perspective it is vital that we have the necessary safety checks in place, because if (God forbid) someone sue us, we need to prove that our stuff is all legit.
I can say this for every product in our range.
I just think it is a bit unfair to state "lack of information" and "questions as to safety" as general concerns. 

As I said in the opening statement, don't want to start a mudslinging, I just want to ensure vapers our product is safe, and any info (except our supplier and of course Gold Label recipes) is available.

We at Pirates Grog will share all the info required, even the lab (barring the details of the Lab, who is also our supplier) results for every batch we sell - To ensure safety. In fact we often send back newly requested concentrates because they do not "look" or "feel" right.
Any vaper, and our clients can attest, can contact us at any point in time and we will share as much we know. We are currently working on a few recipes to publish on our sub forum.

To finish off, I agree with the price point in your statement


----------



## Andre (6/7/16)

rvdwesth said:


> Don't want to step on toes here, nor do I want to start a fight...
> From a "cover your ass" perspective it is vital that we have the necessary safety checks in place, because if (God forbid) someone sue us, we need to prove that our stuff is all legit.
> I can say this for every product in our range.
> I just think it is a bit unfair to state "lack of information" and "questions as to safety" as general concerns.
> ...


With "lack of information" was meant general information as to percentage to use, recipes, how accurate is the flavour, etcetera, which is abundantly clear if you read the whole post. And the "questions as to safety" not only is prefaced by a "maybe", but also relates to the length of time on the market and the frequency of use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (6/9/17)

Andre said:


> With concentrates you have two paths imho:
> 
> Stay with the well known brands (e.g. The Flavour Apprenctice [TFA], Capella [CAP], Inawera [INW), Flavor West [FW], Flavour Art [FA], Flavorah [FLV] or LorAnn [LA]], of which TFA and FA are probably the most widely available in South Africa. The advantages of this approach are: (a) You will have a lot of information and recipes available, making it far easier to get into DIY successfully. (b) These brands are made by big companies, which go a long way to ensure safety. Disadvantage is that these concentrates are normally more expensive.
> Go with the locally made brands. Advantage is in price. Disadvantage is lack of information, which might require a lot more experimentation to get it right, and maybe some questions as to safety.
> ...


Is this the latest up to date list of DIY suppliers?

[edit] no it is not. I see PurePuffs and The Flavour Mill are not here


----------



## Andre (6/9/17)

GregF said:


> Is this the latest up to date list of DIY suppliers?
> 
> [edit] no it is not. I see PurePuffs and The Flavour Mill are not here


This is the more up to date list and stickied. Was not even aware of PurePuffs. Shall update.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (6/9/17)

@Andre, if the list is a comprehensive list rather than just being forum vendors, you could also add bossvape.co.za, flavourworld.co.za and vapeconnoisseur.co.za.

Vape Cartel and Vaporize could be added to the list of general vaping vendors who have added DIY concentrates. ZA Concentrates, Supreme Vape and VapeMix also offer local concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

